# Прозрачный прокси. На squid.

## Sanches

Помогите пожалуйста настройть. Поставил squid, настроил только для того, что бы у него был кэш, и принимал запросы с локалки. Если в настройках например IE или konquera поставить использование прокси, то браузер в инет нормально выходит. Делаю два правила:

-t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.0.0/16 -d ! 172.16.0.0/16 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

-t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.0.0/16 -d ! 195.112.247.221 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

И есть такое правило:

-A FORWARD -s 172.16.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -d 172.16.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

-A POSTROUTING -s 172.16.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j SNAT --to-source 195.112.247.221

Локалка: 172.16.0.0/16

Инет через vpn: 172.16.1.0/24

195.112.247.221 это интернет адрес.

Если эти два правила добавить в iptables:

-t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.0.0/16 -d ! 172.16.0.0/16 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

-t nat -A PREROUTING -s 172.16.0.0/16 -d ! 195.112.247.221 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

то подключившись по vpn не могу зайти ни на один сайт. Если их убрать, всё нормально.

Помогите плиз настроить, или докой какой ни будь. Все доки которые нашел, все для ipchains.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sanches wrote:*   

> Локалка: 172.16.0.0/16
> 
> Инет через vpn: 172.16.1.0/24

 

Разнесите локалку и инет по разным непересекающимся сетям для начала.

----------

## Sanches

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Sanches wrote:*   Локалка: 172.16.0.0/16
> 
> Инет через vpn: 172.16.1.0/24 
> 
> Разнесите локалку и инет по разным непересекающимся сетям для начала.

 

Локалка: 172.16.0.0/16 я это написал вместе с инетом.

Вообще на машинах стоят ip типо:

172.16.0.201/255.255.255.0

172.16.0.202/255.255.255.0

172.16.0.203/255.255.255.0

...

Когда по vpn подключаешься выдаётся ip типо:

172.16.1.201/255.255.255.0

172.16.1.202/255.255.255.0

172.16.1.203/255.255.255.0

...

Кто ни будь поможет?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sanches wrote:*   

> Вообще на машинах стоят ip типо:
> 
> 172.16.0.201/255.255.255.0
> 
> 172.16.0.202/255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Будь я роутером я бы вообще не догадался куда слать пакеты с таким конфигом!

Если разделять сети, как я предлагал раньше, не хотите то поправьте сетевую маску для локальной сети так что бы она исключала 172.16.1.*

----------

## Sanches

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Sanches wrote:*   Вообще на машинах стоят ip типо:
> 
> 172.16.0.201/255.255.255.0
> 
> 172.16.0.202/255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Хорошо. Сделал так:

Инет: 192.168.0.0/24

Сеть: 172.16.0.0/24

Лучше помоги мне прозрачный прокси настроить.

----------

## ilyxa

Наслаждайся

 *Quote:*   

> http_port 3128 transparent
> 
> acl xxx src 172.16.0.0/24
> 
> http_access allow xxx
> ...

 

----------

## Sanches

 *ilyxa wrote:*   

> Наслаждайся
> 
>  *Quote:*   http_port 3128 transparent
> 
> acl xxx src 172.16.0.0/24
> ...

 

Ты забыл добавит, то что это для последней версии squid.

----------

